# Labels Designed and Printed Right Here



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone, I am new to the Beesource group. I just wanted to say hi and introduce my self. I am a small time beekeeeper in Knoxville TN. I have 2 hives and love to keep bees, but I am also a Graphic Designer. That is my business. I Design anything imaginatable that will be printed. I do labels, brochures, business cards, small tags to go on the top of the honey jars, price list, and much more. So I hope that my skills and tallents can help some one out on here. I also print all the items so when I design something for you I will give you the final product shipped to your door, if you choose to let me print for you. Please let me know if I can help anyone out. I do quotes so you are never surprised by the price. And I will do trade for those who prefer trade on part of the cost. 

My website is www.williamandlea.com and my personal email is [email protected]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome to a great group of folks.........

This would probably be best placed in the "For Sale" section for better
exposure.

Good luck


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you for the advise I will go there.
John


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

*from isaac*

do you do web sites too?


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

I do not sorry. Just print material. I do have a great lady that does them for not a whole lot of money. Check her out at www.ivdc.com tell her that William & Lea.Inc sent you.


----------

